# Sourdough Bread



## bassman (May 24, 2009)

Been raining here for three days, so no smoking.  Decided to make a batch of sourdough bread.


The sponge started last night.


Mixed and risen, ready to punch down.



Brushed on the egg wash.

Three loaves done out of the six that I made.



Thanks for checking out my bread. Sorry, the pics got mixed up.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2009)

YUMMMMMMM Bread looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2009)

You make some beautiful bread Bassman. Wow!


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Piney and Rivet!  That's about the only satisfaction I get if I can't go fishing or put something on the smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  One thing about it, I can make a mean sliced chuck sandwich with sourdough!


----------



## alx (May 25, 2009)

Nice looking bread Bassman.I did fresh pizza dough tonite,but that looks real good...supposed to rain tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

Thanks ALX.  If it's raining here again tomorrow, I think I'll make pizza dough.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 2, 2009)

I have got to put this on the to do list - great looking bread!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nothin better! Nice!


----------



## drlouis (Jun 2, 2009)

I have tried at least 5 times to get a starter going and it always looks great for 2 days.  the 3rd day it ALWAYS goes flat and never gets going again. 

You're looks fantastic.  I'm officially jealous (and drooling).  Nice job.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 2, 2009)

That is beautiful ... white, soft, bread with butter ... nothing better!!!

Do you mind sharing the recipe for your starter? I've never made a starter and am interested in trying this recipe. Thanks for the post!


----------



## bassman (Jun 3, 2009)

For the starter, just mix 1 cup of water with enough flour to make a batter (about like pancake batter).  Let set on top of the fridge for several days until bubbly and has a nice sour smell. Stir once a day while it is coming to life.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks awesome.  Never tried bread.


----------



## grothe (Jun 3, 2009)

Great lookin loaves Bassman...gotta try makin some again (mine were no where near as nice lookin)


----------



## dreamer (Jun 3, 2009)

MMM that looks great.

I really love Sour dough bread out of a Dutch.


Good lookin stuff.


Dreamer


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2009)

Bassman, that looks awesome!! Makes me want to reconstitute a packet of my 140+ year old sourdough and make some bread. Shoot, I just may make it in my d.o.


----------



## ronp (Jun 6, 2009)

Good looking bread.


----------



## erain (Jun 6, 2009)

awesome sourdough Bassman!!! i got to do some bread again soon. nothing like fresh bread outta the oven... you did a heck of a job and can tell from the starter everything going your way!!!


----------



## chrome (Jun 7, 2009)

Bread can be just as addicting as BBQ (well maybe not, but ya gotta have somethin ta sop up yer sauce).

Here are some folks that are just as serious about their bread as we are about our BBQ.

If ya like to make bread check out their forum.
http://www.thefreshloaf.com/forum

I know it would be uncool to post links to other BBQ forums, but I'm hopin posting a link to a bread forum is ok?


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 8, 2009)

Good link chrome - Lots of good info in there!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks excellent Keith!! I thought I could smell something wonderful coming from your way.


----------



## scotty (Jun 20, 2009)

OK OK BASSMAN

I always have a sourdough starter going in the fridge. Its was from king arthur.


I kave made sourdough bread often and it never looks as good as yours.
How about the recipe and what you do after you get a starter going

PLEASE


----------



## scotty (Jun 20, 2009)

I just spread some starter on wax paper this morning in an attempt to try and dry it to ship to friends.

Can any one give me some drying tips as to time and just how dry it should be


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 2, 2009)

Scotty put the starter in the oven with the light on, no heat, to dry it out.I dry starter all the time to sell it at my Dutch oven classes


----------



## bassman (Jul 2, 2009)

Here you go, Scotty.  Give this a try.

Sourdough White Bread


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups lukewarm water
2 ½ cups white flour

The night before you plan to make bread, prepare your sourdough batter. Place the starter n a warm bowl. Add the lukewarm water and stir until well combined. Gradually add the flour, beating until the batter is smooth. Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap and set the bowl in a warm place until morning.

6 – 6 ½ cups white flour
2 Tb honey
2 tsp salt
1 ½ cups lukewarm water
½ cup dry milk
2 Tb butter, melted
1 egg
1 Tb water

Return one cup of the sourdough batter to your original starter. To the remainder in the bowl, add one cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Beat until smooth. Add flour, one-half cup at a time until the dough starts to pull away from the sides of the bowl and becomes too stiff to stir with a spatula. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and begin kneading, using the remaining flour as necessary to keep the dough from sticking to the board and your hands. Continue to knead until the dough is smooth and elastic. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm spot (85*) until doubled in bulk. This will probably take at least two hours. Punch the dough down, cover the bowl and let rise again for 30-45 minutes. Turn the dough out onto the floured board and divide it into two equal pieces. Shape each into a loaf and place in well oiled loaf tins. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. Slit the tops of the loaves lengthwise about one-half inch deep. Combine the egg and water and brush the tops of the loaves with a little of the glaze. Bake the loaves in a preheated 375* oven for 35-45 minutes or until they test done. Turn out immediately onto a rack to cool.

Note: I also mix one egg in the original dough to lighten the loaf.


----------

